# 4 tires



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Set of 235/75R16 off my silverado. Matched set with aboit 50 precent tread left ..Hankook dynapro..must pick up in galveston just off 61st and I45


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gone pelease delete


----------

